# New Guy here. Need some engine pricing info



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey all,

As you can tell by my name, I own a Honda Prelude. I bought it to drive on the track. I pretty modded it as much as I set out to. It is a VERY capable car on the track after all the mods I installed on it. I have a JDM H22 VTEC swap going in hopefully in the next few weeks that is completely rebuilt. Don't worry, it isn't rice out. Looks completely stock except a little lowered (tein coilovers). I even painted my cat-back exhaust high temp flat black so it isn't noticeable.  

Anyway, I had so much fun rebuilding this car, I am looking to do it again. I am a huge fan of taking a car that is near the end of its life and rebuilding it. I have found probably 5 89-92 240SXs for a GREAT deal. I figure the 240SX would make a GREAT track car, obviously with a JDM turbo motor in it. Besides, I have never driven a turbo car before. I figure now is the time to experience it.

My plan is to buy a rust free 240SX and keep it for a little while before I do the SR or RB swap. My question, and whole reason for this post, is to ask if you think the prices for these swaps will go up?? Have any of you noticed a trend of the SR and RB swaps going up in price in the past two to three years??


----------



## Yeahkillah (Jul 19, 2004)

Prelude Guy said:


> Hey all,
> 
> As you can tell by my name, I own a Honda Prelude. I bought it to drive on the track. I pretty modded it as much as I set out to. It is a VERY capable car on the track after all the mods I installed on it. I have a JDM H22 VTEC swap going in hopefully in the next few weeks that is completely rebuilt. Don't worry, it isn't rice out. Looks completely stock except a little lowered (tein coilovers). I even painted my cat-back exhaust high temp flat black so it isn't noticeable.
> 
> ...



totaljdm.com zerolift.com im pretty stupid and cant read so i hope i helped


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

SR prices are definently on the rise. When people think of going fast in a low dollar nissan car the phrase "_sr20det_" usually isn't too far behind. It's been like that for years, and now supply v. demand is killing everyones wallets. RB is steadily on the rise. Not many people choose the CA18DET though. It's one of those cult favorite things. By the time your ready to swap, RB's and CA's will still probably be the best bang for the buck. All are still direct bolt ins...


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> SR prices are definently on the rise. When people think of going fast in a low dollar nissan car the phrase "_sr20det_" usually isn't too far behind. It's been like that for years, and now supply v. demand is killing everyones wallets. RB is steadily on the rise. Not many people choose the CA18DET though. It's one of those cult favorite things. By the time your ready to swap, RB's and CA's will still probably be the best bang for the buck. All are still direct bolt ins...


I see. Thanks for the help.

My plan is to get a 240SX while they are still somewhat cheap in my area. I will hold onto it and save some money for the swap. If the swap turns out to be too expensive, I can always sell the car. I am sure the resale value for the 240SXs will go up too.

Just curious, how much were RB and SR20DET swaps going for a year or two ago??


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Just get you a K24 and put it in there.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

the ka24 is ALREADY in there...?

my only question is what kind of track racing are you doing? dragstrip? autocrossing?

if you go with an rb20 or ca18, youll probably end up AROUND 2- 2500. thats if your swapping it yourself of course.


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

Kelso said:


> the ka24 is ALREADY in there...?
> 
> my only question is what kind of track racing are you doing? dragstrip? autocrossing?
> 
> if you go with an rb20 or ca18, youll probably end up AROUND 2- 2500. thats if your swapping it yourself of course.


I will mainly do track events (road courses) and autoX. Not really into drag racing. It's fun....but not the most exciting motorsport.

$2000-$2500...huh??  That's a little more than what I was expecting to pay. I guess I am spoiled because I only paid $1300 for my full H22 swap when they go for around $2200-$2500. Also,after I part out my H23 NON VTEC swap that came with my car, my JDM H22 VTEC swap will have only cost me $250 before I rebuilt it. However, I will probably get the 240SX for a lot cheaper than what I paid for my Prelude.

Thanks for the help. This was the whole purpose of this thread. I am trying to find out if this car will fit my budget. I am trying to see if the route that I went with my Prelude can be done with a 240SX too. 

One last question; Can I expect to get much if I decide to part out the KZ motor that comes with the car??


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

just put a H22 in your 240


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

hear V-tec on a nissan wow....round here we have v-tec for dinner 

http://img52.photobucket.com/albums/v159/eltauro/cyfair meet/100B0270.jpg


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

try KA-t. you can get a lot of power inexpensively if you know what you are doing.


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> hear V-tec on a nissan wow....round here we have v-tec for dinner
> 
> http://img52.photobucket.com/albums/v159/eltauro/cyfair meet/100B0270.jpg



HAHAHA. That's funny.

I don't doubt it. However, I am not a brand enthusiast. I am all about a car that performs well, no matter what it is. No ill feelings towards ANY car company. I only have ill feelings toward brand enthusiasts.

I am not here to compare my Honda to a Nissan, nor am I here to debate which one is better. I hope to own both and enjoy them both too. Experience what each has to offer.

I like taking an old car and making it perform better than it did when it was new. I get even more excited about it when it doesn't cost much to do it too. That's why I respect cars like the RX-8, Evo, STi, Type R, S2000, and Neon SRT. Low dollar cars that perform as well as the best of them.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

30grand is not that cheap  if it was, i'd have a sti right now 

but the 240 has plenty of potential  more research you do on it, better results you will get


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Dwntyme said:


> Just get you a K24 and put it in there.


 Are you talking about the K24 that comes in the new acura tsx? and putting it into his prelude?

Anyways, the sr20det used to be about 1900 back in the day. But back then the RB was pretty much unheard of here. <Nizmodore>stupid yanks!</> So its hard to put a price on it. But now you can score an RB clip from $1200-6500, depending on which one you want and where you get it and in what condition its in.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

Prelude Guy said:


> HAHAHA. That's funny.
> 
> I don't doubt it. However, I am not a brand enthusiast. I am all about a car that performs well, no matter what it is. No ill feelings towards ANY car company. I only have ill feelings toward brand enthusiasts.
> 
> ...


yeah by all means don't take it the wrong way both companies have great cars that preform, my daily driver is a honda accord, there are great things to be said about both, i just found that picture and couldn't resist, also for a sr20det you guys spend 2000-2500? is that with or without install...here in orlando you can get everything u need for 1700(before install)


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Anyways, the sr20det used to be about 1900 back in the day.


I see. So, the prices have not really gone up then?? I have seen many places selling the S13 blacktop for around that price shipped. The 205hp 203 tq motor. Does that sound right??


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

yep tha's it!


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

rumor has it that the old turbo's from a Volvo 700 will work on our cars, I guess the intercooler piping fits with alittle custom and the fact it was a T25, I think you can get a header from GReddy, but I think this hybrid only works if you have the DOHC


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

Prelude Guy said:


> I see. So, the prices have not really gone up then?? I have seen many places selling the S13 blacktop for around that price shipped. The 205hp 203 tq motor. Does that sound right??


if it sounds too good to be true, then it probably is

s13 blacktop front clips usually cost 2500-2700$


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Prelude Guy said:


> I see. So, the prices have not really gone up then?? I have seen many places selling the S13 blacktop for around that price shipped. The 205hp 203 tq motor. Does that sound right??


yeah they've gone up. Cheapest I can find anymore is $2350 for an SR. And that's just for the motorset. Like fat head [jeong] just said.. your looking anywhere from $2500-3500 depending on which generation of motor you want.


----------



## SliDeWaYs (Apr 28, 2004)

my last and i must say again in perfect condition sr20det that i dailey beat the living shit out of....i had for 2600 at my front door it was a redtop of course...i think sr20's were made to get the piss beat out of them cause i serioulsey did sum dumb shit in that....heel-toes at 90 bounce off the rev limiter by accident (brakes faded and i was wearing my work boots) into the wrong gear = slide out (the name slideways is acualy funny to me cause i as at work that day...lookin at a CNC machine well the part that the turret of tools moves on is called a weigh and they slide.... and theres a sticker that syas mustt lubercate slideways ever 48-64 hours.) i was like woah that rocks i made my s/n that aobut 6 months ago picked up a import tuner n saw on the cover "the slideways revolutoin is here" i was kinda mad about that. i let everone and there mom drive my car and also beat the piss out of it that car was so hard drivin and more like terribley driven that i dunno how it survived the 6-7 months i had it...the clutch was starting to go but it was a stocker i had it on the motor when i swaped it and it was nice so i used it what the hell right...oh yeah that was a motor set not a clip....so....yeah


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Kelso said:


> the ka24 is ALREADY in there...?
> 
> my only question is what kind of track racing are you doing? dragstrip? autocrossing?
> 
> if you go with an rb20 or ca18, youll probably end up AROUND 2- 2500. thats if your swapping it yourself of course.


I was talkin' bout the Honduhh......


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> Are you talking about the K24 that comes in the new acura tsx? and putting it into his prelude?
> 
> Anyways, the sr20det used to be about 1900 back in the day. But back then the RB was pretty much unheard of here. <Nizmodore>stupid yanks!</> So its hard to put a price on it. But now you can score an RB clip from $1200-6500, depending on which one you want and where you get it and in what condition its in.


yes, for your Honduhh


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

oh...didnt realize honda had a motor like thta....i dont now much about honda swaps/ engine names...


prelude guy- im pretty sure the 205 hp sr20 is the redtop not blacktop.

thenose- if you were quoting me on the 2000-2500 comment, notice i was talking about a completed install with a ca18det or rb20det. said nothing about the sr.besides, those numbers were just guesstimates. it depends on where you get the clip and everything...


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

oops my bad kelso...i'm truely sorry i was reading it while at work and i write in a rush without reading the entire post...everytime i am busy on NF a customer comes in!...so sorry kelso


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

im still interested in the volvo turbo. tell me more. this is for the ka? and manifolds fit?


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

Dwntyme said:


> yes, for your Honduhh


HAHAHA. Who would've thought I would get bad Honda modding advice on a Nissan forum. :thumbdwn: 

Thanks to all who provided useful info. You helped me out greatly.

I guess the CA engine is a better option for me too since it doesn't have the cooling issues that the SR is known to have. Since I plan of using the 240 on the track, the cooler the engine runs, the better off I will be. 

Thanks again,

Andy


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well research everything a little more though dude. the SR's cooling issues can be solved with a good radiator i believe. all engine swaps for the 240 have thier ups and downs...


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

what SR cooling issues?? in japan they run uber high boost/comp on these engines in the middle of the summer. sr's have great cooling systems. the thing is most it is ripped out in a front clip ( why give out the goodies??  )

as kelso mentioned, a good radiator (koyo/fluidyne/skyline, etc etc) will solve most problems. if you're still having cooling issues, maybe you shouldn't run 18+psi w/ stock SMIC


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Kelso said:


> oh...didnt realize honda had a motor like thta....i dont now much about honda swaps/ engine names...



hahaha.. I was a hardcore honda freak before I found a lil something called "torque" in another [nissan] econobox.  I still got love for honda's. I may still get one, one day 

I like talking shit to HondaHater about it


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

jeong said:


> what SR cooling issues??


The internal cooling galleries in the SR, are quite frankly shit.....also the oiling system is just as bad. Its a very cheaply designed motor mate.



morepower2 said:


> SR weakness- cooling system water flow sucks, rockers limit revs stock, head flow not as good as honda.


Strait from the Nissan forums "expert" on SR20's


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Strait from the Nissan forums "expert" on SR20's


so does that mean that it is right or wrong?


----------



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

Check out jarco.com. You can get a ca18 half cut for 1800 and a red top sr20 cut for 2400. Good quality motors too.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Prelude Guy said:


> HAHAHA. Who would've thought I would get bad Honda modding advice on a Nissan forum. :thumbdwn:
> 
> Thanks to all who provided useful info. You helped me out greatly.
> 
> ...


Here's some *Bad* info for ya'''
http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/tech/0406scc_hybrid/


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> so does that mean that it is right or wrong?


From my "experience" for want of a better word, he is 100% spot on. I hate those motors with a loathing, they are the most worthless POS known to man.....(I would go on but I'll get banned for dissing a motor that all the Nissan fans here love  )


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> From my "experience" for want of a better word, he is 100% spot on. I hate those motors with a loathing, they are the most worthless POS known to man.....(I would go on but I'll get banned for dissing a motor that all the Nissan fans here love  )


Now now, nismodore 

we all know you really like the SR deep down inside. you are just scared to admit it


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i agree with nizmodore  but ill let everyone go and get their sr's so the Ca prices stay niiiiicee and low muahaha


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

Kelso said:


> i agree with nizmodore  but ill let everyone go and get their sr's so the Ca prices stay niiiiicee and low muahaha


Can you post some links to these, "nice and low" CA swap prices??


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

You can find some good prices here www.zerolift.com


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

www.jarcoinc.com is a trustworthy site and they have some pretty decent prices but i hate the way their site is setup. i cant just go in there and find a price for a ca18det cause its not stocked.

zerolift.com has no CA18DET's.

DO NOT BUY ANYTHING FROM FLASHOPTIONS.com they are the biggest ripoffs eve!

i know boost boy down in miami can get clips pretty cheap. hes over on nico now though. nico has a great ca section.tons of info over there.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

has anybody heard anything good or bad about www.driftdragautox.com ? they have $1500 CA18 half cuts and thjey are the only place i have seen with the rb30det hybrid.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Enthalpy said:


> Now now, nismodore
> 
> we all know you really like the SR deep down inside. you are just scared to admit it


lol  probably this deep ingrained fear of timeing chains I have  Still I have a customer who wants a SR20DET built with the works (eg everything in it)....I think I stand back and let the boss do that motor...in his words "you play with the jap crap, I'll play with the italian motors"....Oh no......


----------

